# A little Victorian Jacket this time :)



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey guys....I finally got around to embellishing my first jacket I made. I had mentioned when I shared pics then that it "needed something" well.....I didn't go lightly rofl!! I would have probably added more but I wanted to get it done lol!! Doesn't Ivy look just TRHRILLED to death over it rofl!!!























































Lori


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

OMGosh! That's the most perfect jacket ever!!!! I want it!!! 

Ps...EXCELLENT JOB!!!!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Willowanne said:


> OMGosh! That's the most perfect jacket ever!!!! I want it!!!
> 
> Ps...EXCELLENT JOB!!!!


Thanks Leigh  I'm having fun with these, as you can tell 

Lori


----------



## tazruby (Jan 2, 2006)

omg that one is so gourgous. I wanna learn how to sew like that. Is it hard to learn?


----------



## REBECCA (Nov 11, 2005)

Oh my, your taste is just exquisite. And your dogs are the most perfect models for those clothes. You truly have a talent and should open a French Provincial store one day. Love your chi's, they are so stunning.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

kenchi said:


> omg that one is so gourgous. I wanna learn how to sew like that. Is it hard to learn?


Noooooooooo...not at all. One you get the basics down anyone can do it 

Lori


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

REBECCA said:


> Oh my, your taste is just exquisite. And your dogs are the most perfect models for those clothes. You truly have a talent and should open a French Provincial store one day. Love your chi's, they are so stunning.


Thanks Rebecca..you all have me blushing 

Lori


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

I want one!!!!


----------



## Sydni (Feb 12, 2008)

It goes great with Willow's coloring.


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

All of your jackets are just gorgeous!! I bet the girls just start shaking every time they hear that sewing machine start humming!! LOL


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks guys. I can't wait to get started on my next 

LOri


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

hollysmommy said:


> All of your jackets are just gorgeous!! I bet the girls just start shaking every time they hear that sewing machine start humming!! LOL


ROFL!!!!!!!! You know Ivy does, but Willow is oblivious to the whole thing. Why do you think she is my main model rofl!!!

Lori


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Awww thats just soo cute! you are a genius! you should start selling some of these!


----------



## kellie (Jan 22, 2008)

wow that is so adorable, you should def. sell your stuff it is really good. I would buy them. Now only to get a little girl lol


----------



## Kat & Jinxy (Jul 7, 2006)

That's gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## ChiChick1 (May 15, 2008)

That jacket is gorgeous!! I love it!! And your babies are beautiful too!!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks again guys. I have 2 others just waiting for me to sew up. But.....I am doing the not so fun task of cleaning out my gargae this weekend.

Lori


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

thats awesome. great job. very pretty.


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

Very Nice! I love the way you embellished it. It gets very cold here so I am looking for ideas for Winter coats (Have to start some now and hopefully purchase some also) with a nice warm lining but, cute and girly style. Thank You for sharing.
Ginger & ItZy


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

ItZy BiTzY said:


> Very Nice! I love the way you embellished it. It gets very cold here so I am looking for ideas for Winter coats (Have to start some now and hopefully purchase some also) with a nice warm lining but, cute and girly style. Thank You for sharing.
> Ginger & ItZy


Thanks soo much. I saw some really cute down filled coats at our little boutique, they would be perfect in Alaska 

Lori


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

*Boutique*



Ivy's mom said:


> Thanks soo much. I saw some really cute down filled coats at our little boutique, they would be perfect in Alaska
> 
> Lori


Lori, Do they happen to have an online storefront? I am big on internet ordering items that I can't make myself.  I may just have to do a search since I have not come across any yet.
Ginger & ItZy


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

ItZy BiTzY said:


> Lori, Do they happen to have an online storefront? I am big on internet ordering items that I can't make myself.  I may just have to do a search since I have not come across any yet.
> Ginger & ItZy


Nope they don't. But here is something very close to what I saw.
http://www.amazon.com/Jakks-Pacific-77639-AKC-Quilted/dp/B000GIZ7W2

Lori


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

Ivy's mom said:


> Nope they don't. But here is something very close to what I saw.
> http://www.amazon.com/Jakks-Pacific-77639-AKC-Quilted/dp/B000GIZ7W2
> 
> Lori


Oh Boy, We like it. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

ItZy BiTzY said:


> Oh Boy, We like it. Thanks for the link!


No problem, anytime 

Lori


----------



## bindi boo (Jul 2, 2008)

thats sooo cute well done !!


----------



## Beadbimbo (Oct 5, 2007)

Too cute!!! (Both the dogs and the jackets!) Just amazing work!


----------



## Ellego (May 2, 2008)

Oh my!!!!!!! This is so beautiful and posh!!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks again guys    I need to get back into sewing a bit more. I've been busy with the girls out of school.

Lori


----------



## chihuahua_momma (Jul 30, 2008)

very good job


----------

